# WANTED- Fisher/Western spreader wire harness



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

Looking for a good used Fisher/Western wire harness spreader side 7pin or 11pin if its both sides. For a Pro-caster or Ice breaker spreader. PM me it you have something. Thanks


----------



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

Anyone???


----------

